# The Aporkalypse-Recruiting



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

In the grim, dark, tech-obsessed universe of the 2nd milleneum (A.D.) there is only global warming and a bunch of hippies who are trying to figure out what to do about it.

Also, there's orks. Lots and lots of orks. :shok:


You remember it like it was yesterday. You were going about your daily life when a bunch of random space junk started falling from the sky. At first, you thought it was just NASA putting into effect a program launching junk into space and having it backfire.

But no. Because you realized that there were no hulking green things with big nasty guns that were launched into space with said junk. No, this was something completely different.

The big green ugly things killed everyone in sight, shooting, chopping, stepping on, you name it. Men, women and children fell victim to this slaughter.

But you watched, and you survived. Now you and several other survivors have gathered to try and either find a way to a safe haven or go out in a blaze of glory.

Good luck with that last one. Also, It's 2020.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Rules


Creating a character is simple. Fill out this form:

Name
Age
Appearance
Personality
Background
Weapons (primary and sidearm) 
Equipment 
(one primary and one sidearm and one equipment, or one sidearm and two equipment)


So, for example, my character is:

Name: Jake
Age: 21
Appearance: Tall, skinny, fair skin, green eyes, shoulder-length brown hair.
Personality: Likes to joke, is a-scared of orks.

Background: Formerly an experienced member of the police force, Jake lost a lot when the aporkalypse came to Earth. He lost his job, a lot of friends and his family. Even his girlfriend. However, his background as a Police officer gave him arms training which he can definately put to use in surviving the tide of green.

Weapons: Police(d) M4 AR, M9 Pistol 
Equipment: Police(d) armor, Flak Jacket (woo, 5+ armor!)


Combat is all RP (no dice rolling)
No godmodding
Respect others
No PK-ing.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

This sounds rrally fun!! I'm in, ill get a sheet up soon.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:* Lex

*Age:*22

*Appearance*: Short brown hair and brown sideburns. He wears jeans and a tshirt. And if it gets cold he puts on his demin jacket and gloves. He has a shoulder holster for his pistol. 

*Background:* Lex had a pretty normal life before the comming if the orks. He worked at a bank, had a wife and a small child. When the orks came though, much of that changed. In the little time they had before the orks came to their city Lex and his family attepmted to leave. They got on a train and left. 

Some how, the orks caught up to them. Lex was in the rear of the train when the orks blew up one of the middle cars. His wife and son were towards the front. Lex is now trying to get to were the trani was headed. Hoping is family is still alive.

*Weapons:* MP5, Beretta M92F

Equipment: Flashlight, lighter, Multi-tool.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Please save me a spot, will write back soon m'lady :biggrin:

Name: John-E Biggunz

Age: 45

Appearance: Huge, muscular, ALWAYS wears black sunglasses - even at night. Short-cut hair, Arnold Swarzeneger/Duke Nukem features, no top - just military pants and Chuck Norris underwear.

Personality: Jokes around, but is also very serious at times. Fears nothing.

Background: John-E Biggunz was Arnold Swartzenegger's "secret" child, whom he kept under his house for forty-five years, but was released in the year 2020, and emitted to the military. Later, he left the camp without telling anyone, but he never payed the fine, because NOBODY ever messes with John-E. Also, when John-E looks into a mirror, the mirror breaks, because not even a mirror is dumb enough to stand between John-E and John-E.

Weapons: Big-a** minigun, and a Desert Eagle.

Equipment: Black sunglasses, large ammo belt he wears over his shoulder, and a second ammo belt.

You have an edit button, please remember to use it in the future rather than double-post. -darkreever


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I make an ex-airforce guy and have an f22 or a herculese gunship, or a chopper with some really big ass guns on it.

Or I might just make my guy normal airforce,

Name: Craig Robertson

Age: 24

Appearance: Craig was once an average height and a bit pogy, then he joined the airforce, he was forced to get fit and now he is muscular and tall. He has let his hair grow long and wild as his only means of removing it would be a flame thrower, he had ice blue eyes.

Personality: Craig is a bit mad, he is probably one of the only humans on the planet that has enjoyed the apocalypse. He has always enjoyed burning stuff or blowing it up with a really big bomb. Although he is always very cheerful and a sound fighter, you can rely on him to have your back. He has an odd habit of worshipping this god "Khorne" even though we have all told him he doesn't exist.

Background: Born in Scotland in 1996, lived in Aberdeenshire in the north east of Scotland. He grew up like any other kid, went to school, went out with friends after. He was in one of those towns that had everyone drinking under age, Craigs friends were no exception, they would go and get hammered every night. It was always up to Craig to be the dedicated driver even though they didn't have a car. He got fairly good marks in his standard grades and highers and went on to train as a surgeon. He finished his internship 4years before the Orks landed, by this time he had moved to America, had 2 kids with his wife and make a substantial pool of money (wife was a lawyer). Then the Orks arrived, he was never going to very happy with that. In an attempt to save his kids he joined the air force who were recruiting as many as possible to stem the flow of Orks.

Weapons: flamethrower, USP .44 sidearm.
Equipment; an old rusty axe, and a torch


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

good luck keeping that thing fueled warsmith


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a question: you say choosing up to two weapons of a,b,c,d,e... what are these? Perhaps this is a dumb question, but I don't understand it.

Are these categories? Can we choose from different categories? Also, what would you class as equipment? I don't know how formal you're with the sheets, but I just wanted to be sure.

Also, where would we be in this RP? Where would we start(country, city, area, etc.)? Together? If not it will make for hard GM-ing. And how destroyed is the world at the time of this RP?  

Thank you in advance for your time. :grin: I don't mean to quiz you so ferociously, I'm just very interested.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I too may be intrested, as I have had similar questions to Farseer Darvaleth. Depending on what the answers are, I may just have to join in.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Name: Viggo

Age: 33

Appearance: Runs around naked and screams. With his bizarre weapons, he purge the orks with holy water and prayers. He is short, with no hair, no mustache, not even eyebrows or body hair.

Personality: Mad. He can't accept if he's wrong, but he is very talented in crafting and cooking. Very antisocial at times.

Background: He was a normal guy, who lived a normal life. But he played around with the thought of an aporkalypse. When it finally came, he got insane. He would do anything to save his life, but at the same time kill the zomb.... orks! Now he lives in the sewer, under an abandoned house. He is the priest of the area.

he also makes cupcakes at £0,50 each.


Weapons: Flamethrower loaded with spray paint and holy water.

Equipment: Frying pan, fireproof gas mask

Picture:
View attachment 9979


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I have a question: you say choosing up to two weapons of a,b,c,d,e... what are these? Perhaps this is a dumb question, but I don't understand it. I was going to make alist of weapons for a,b,c,d,e, but decided against it. I forgot to delete the entry in the rules.
> 
> Are these categories? Can we choose from different categories? Also, what would you class as equipment? I don't know how formal you're with the sheets, but I just wanted to be sure. See above.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

When does the action begin?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Is this RP going to start?


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, sorry. Haven't been on for awhile. Putting up the thread now.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=849041#post849041 <--link


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yay! Btw, what exactly are we supposed to do? You should always post our mission(s) at the bottom of the Update.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Ahh yes. Well, for now, we could just scavenge.

This could also function as the OOC thread.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Scavenge eh?... Could always scavenge me some free Warhammer!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, we ARE in a mall...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hhehehe. this is quite funny, I'll join in!!! I assume that these Orks are based off of the Warhammer 40k types. Therefore, I'll base my characer off myself then. :laugh: Alsojames, please let me know what you think of this.

Name: Staff Sargeant Arelius Germanus

Age: 28

Appearance: Arelius is a tall, brown hair, green eyes make in his late twenties. He is a muscular fellow with alot of stamina. He has a scar over his left eye and numerous tattoes on his body dealing mainly with his profession.

Personality: Arelius is a light personality with a serious side. He is generally a people friendly person who is easy to make friends with and hang out with. However he has a serious side, and tends to take along time to complete trust people. Therefore, Arelius tends to pick and choose his friends very carefully.

Background: Arelius was brought up in the North Eastern States in America. He joined the Army when he was young and rose to the rank of Staff Sargeant through the early years of the Iraq war due to "in-battlefield promotions." Arelius was viisting his recently wed wife when the green tide suddenly came upon the earth and smashed the house where his wife and her mother were staying. 

Now Arelius is out for venegeance, and he is on his way to find what remains of the survivors in the area.

Weapons: MG36 SAW primary weapon, M11 SWD 9mm side arm 

Equipment: Reinforced Kevlar, 2 Gernades


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Approved! but what the heck is a GERnade? 

Now could somebody PLEASE post in the action thread?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As a note, do keep in mind that all action threads have a four sentence minimum if the GM does not state desire for more. So for some of you, number of sentences per post need to go up, and please don't try to be 'cute' and post a few small sentences thinking you can bypass the requirement.

The more you can put into your post, the better it is. A single sentence is like doing fuck all. Why are you even bothering if thats the extent of what your willing to put into something?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, sweet, will do boss. Alsojames, you shuld join my RPG, Total War, you could get serious rep and also learn how to do the larger threads. :wink:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Once again, I will point out the post minimum for action threads in roleplay threads. Unless a GM states more, the absolute minimum is four, so please make sure to include at least that much.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

You still recruiting or are you all full?


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> infinite ammo minigun


Dude, really? Having unlimited ammo destroys the fun of role playing.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm... This looks hilariously fun. Is it closed for business or can we still drop in?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Dude, really? Having unlimited ammo destroys the fun of role playing.


Sorry, got a bit carried away... :wink:


----------

